# Meteor strikes nigeria



## stevie g (12/4/20)

Won't find this in the news.


----------



## Raindance (13/4/20)

stevie g said:


> Won't find this in the news.



It’s quite obvious why.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BubiSparks (13/4/20)

No.... Because it happened more than 2 weeks ago.....


----------



## Chickenstrip (13/4/20)

Those damn 5G towers are pulling asteroids down. When will it end.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------

